# Alphaload lädt nicht....



## Levitan (10 September 2006)

Hi,

ich habe mir gestern das Programm Alphaload aus dem Inet gezogen, dann wollte ich mir einen Film downlaoden, alles ging echt super bis der Film bei 56% war dann hat allles aufgehört zu laden und jetzt stehen alle Download ob Bild,Musik oder Film still und es lädt garnichts seit bereits 1 Tag....habt ihr einen Tipp für mich an was das liegen könnte? Btw. Ports sind frei und es ging ja bis 56% alles^^.

MFG

Levi


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 September 2006)

*AW: Alphaload lädt nicht....*

Du bist hier im falschen Forum, wende Dich an python
dialercenter.de

(hat der nicht hier auch eine ID?)
und vergiss nicht, zu kündigen...
By the way: War der Film denn zufällig urheberrechtlich geschützt?
ansonsten, für meinen Teil,... :stumm:


----------



## PremKavi (11 September 2006)

*AW: Alphaload lädt nicht....*

Für so was haben Usenet Provider eine Support-Hotline oder Support-E-Mail Adresse. Kannst ja gleich mal den Support von Alphaload by the way testen. 
Sei froh, wenn Dir Dank dieses Fehlers nicht ein Jahresvertrag untergejubelt wird, den hast Du nämlich automatisch am Hals, wenn Du 2 Gig Download überschreitest.
Ansonsten gibt es Usenet Boards. Dort werden Sie in solchen Fällen geholfen.
Goggle mal nach Usenet Forum.


----------



## Reducal (11 September 2006)

*AW: Alphaload lädt nicht....*

Einmal in 24 Stunden unterbrechen die DSL-Provider den DSL-Zugang. Könnte es nicht auch sein, dass der Download wegen dieser Unterbrechung gestoppt und über die neue IP nicht wieder angestoßen werden konnte?


----------



## PremKavi (11 September 2006)

*AW: Alphaload lädt nicht....*

Ich habe nun schon viele Newsreader getestet, vor etlichen Monaten auch den von Alphaload, und kann Dir sagen, dass das gewiß keine Rolle spielt. Es wechselt ja nicht die IP des Providers, sondern des Users, also des Newsreaders. Der ist dafür zuständig, mit dem Newsserver Verbindung aufzunehmen und Dateien anzufordern, nicht umgekehrt. Dabei teilt er dann auch seine neue IP mit. Genaugenommen teilt der Server des Internet Providers die neue, dynamisch vergebene IP dem Newsserver mit.

Das der Newsreader von Alphaload so schlecht programmiert sein soll, dass er einen unterbrochenen Download nicht fortsetzt, also auch nicht erneut vom Server anfordert, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.
Außerdem gibt es, von kleineren AVI oder Realmediadateien, die sich meist in Erotic Newsgroups finden, mal abgesehen, Filme im Usenet nicht am Stück, selbst wenn ein Anfänger-Newsreader das gesamte Posting als eine Datei darstellen sollte. Alles, was größer ist als 50 mb wird im Usenet generell gesplittet, von seltenen Ausnahmen abgesehen, wo es auch mal 80 mb sein können. Ein Film im AVI Format hat jedoch mindestens 700 mb.
Das hat etwas mit der speziellen Struktur des Usenet zu tun.
Ich zitiere aus meinem Usenet Guide:
"Das Usenet ist technisch gesehen ein Verbund aus Servern auf der ganzen Welt. Ein Posting, dass auf einen Newsserver hochgeladen wurde, beginnt sofort seine Reise durch das Usenet. Vom ursprünglichen Newsserver wird es auf weitere Server verteilt, die mit dem ersten Server in direktem Kontakt stehen, von dort auf weitere Newsserver, von diesen wieder auf weitere Newsserver, bis es schließlich auf allen Servern weltweit verfügbar ist, die diese Gruppe abonniert haben. Dabei können wegen irgendwelcher Störungen auch Teile eines Postings verlorengehen oder verstümmeln. Mit PAR Dateien lassen sich die verstümmelten Postings jedoch meist wieder herstellen."
Die max. Grenze für eine einzelne Datei ist bei fast allen Newsservern 50 mb. Einige wenige akzeptieren auch 100 mb, aber dann ist Schluss.

Das heißt, der Newsreader muss für einen kompletten Film viele Dateien vom Server anforden, je nachdem, wie gesplittet wurde, können es schon mal einige 100 sein. Für jedes Dateiteil muss der Newsreader erneut mit dem Newsserver Verbindung aufnehmen um es anzufordern.

Es gibt gelegentlich Probleme mit der DNS Auflösung des Nameservers über den von Newsreadern standartmäßig benutzten Port 119. Das scheint abhängig zu sein vom Internet-Provider, nicht vom Usenet-Provider. Bei Arcor hatte ich da noch nie Schwierigkeiten.

Möglicherweise war das die Ursache.

Ich bin auf die ...loads ja nicht gerade gut zu sprechen, aber bei Verbindungsproblemen zum Newsserver liegt es oft genug am Internet Provider.

*Übrigens, Alphaload kündigen. AGB lesen, E-Mail Kündigungen werden nicht akzeptiert.*


----------



## KatzenHai (11 September 2006)

*AW: Alphaload lädt nicht....*



			
				PremKavi schrieb:
			
		

> *Übrigens, Alphaload kündigen. AGB lesen, E-Mail Kündigungen werden nicht akzeptiert.*


Guter Hinweis, danke.


----------



## Unregistriert (11 September 2006)

*AW: Alphaload lädt nicht....*

Naja ich bin ja zum glück nicht blöde und ich hab ein 2 Wöchiges Wiederrufsrecht und nein ich habe die Bedingungen komplett durchgelesen und weiß das ich entweder nach ablauf von 2 Wochen kündigen muss oder nach ablauf des Download volumens , mir gings nur darum das es nicht funktioniert^^.


----------



## PremKavi (11 September 2006)

*AW: Alphaload lädt nicht....*

Das Downloadvolumen läuft bei Alphaload nicht automatisch ab.
Zitat aus den AGB:


> "Die vertragliche Entgeltpflicht entsprechend der Preisliste beginnt für den Kunden nach Ablauf des Testzeitraumes von 14 Tagen oder vorher nach Überschreiten des freien Testvolumens von 2 GB = 2048 MB, sofern er nicht innerhalb des Testzeitraumes oder vor Ablauf des Testvolumens von 2 GB fristgerecht kündigt.
> 
> Kündigungen vor Ende des Testzeitraumes bzw. vor Ausschöpfung des Testvolumens müssen *vier Tage vor Ablauf des Testzeitraumes bzw. Ausschöpfung des Testvolumens* schriftlich auf postalischem Wege erfolgen. Entscheidend ist das Datum des Poststempels. Die Kündigung ist an den Anbieter zu richten oder an:"



Nicht nur in diesem Forum hört man immer wieder, dass speziell Alphaload behaupten soll, man habe wesentlich mehr heruntergeladen, als der Newsreader selbst anzeigt. Ob das stimmt oder auch nicht?
Wichtig ist, dass der Download bei Erreichen der 2 Gig nicht automatisch stoppt!
Man kann mehr herunterladen und hat damit den Vertrag geschlossen.

Aufpassen im Straßenverkehr!

P.S. Die Fett Formatierung stammt von mir.


----------



## Unregistriert (11 April 2009)

*AW: Alphaload lädt nicht....*

Mach doch mal einen Trace Route und veröffentliche das Ergebnis.

Alphaload hat vom Oberlandesgericht Hamburg ein Verbot des Dienstes erhalten, falls bestimmte Dateien über diesen Dienst noch Downloadbar sind.

Die erste Reaktion von alphaload war daraufhin, diese Dateien im Indexing Server zu löschen und so den Dienst weiter betreiben zu können. Sollte allerdings der Trace Route nicht mehr zu highwinds oder einem anderen News-Server, bei dem alphaload seinen Traffic einkauft weitergehen, dann könnte es sein, dass alphaload vorläufig den Zugang komplett gesperrt hat.

Sollte der Trace Route erst gar nicht bis zu alphaload gehen, kann es auch sein, dass dein Internetprovider den alphaload Zugang gesperrt hat. Möglicherweise hängt es sogar an deinem Virenscanner. Auch Router spielen mitunter verrückt.

Solltest Du einen Screenshot des Trace Route hier nicht online stellen können, kannst du stattdessen auch ins Usenetforum gehen, dort gibt es mit Screenshots keine Probleme.


----------

